# High Potassium levels



## eggyg (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I went to see my DSN today for my annual diabetes review results.  Hba1c 6.8%, blood pressure good, kidney function good, cholestrol a bit high but we're working on it. She then mentioned about a test done for potassium levels, I honestly didn't know anything about potassium and it's function, but I do now! I have higher than normal potassium levels, I was asked if I ate an excessive amount of bananas, no I hate them, or tomatoes, I like tomatoes but eat them in moderation. I am assuming a lot of you good people probably know that high potassium levels aren't good, I have just been on t'internet and I have really frightened the life out of myself. It can be really serious if it gets too high and can lead to a cardiac arrest. Does anyone here suffer from this or know anything more about it. By the way my level was 5.9, over 6.5 and they worry. I don't take any medication that can cause this I am told, so what do I do now? Please tell me I am worrying needlessly. Elaine


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi there! Just wanted to say that i wouldnt worry too much at the moment, Not much reassurance I know but I do think that if there was anything that you were to do then im sure they would of let you know? And they certainly would be treating you if they thought it was a danger.... I suppose they will just keep a check on it now that it has come up! 

Try not to worry too much, im sure you are in good hands


----------



## margie (Apr 7, 2011)

If your levels were dangerously high - then they would be doing something to help you sort it out.

Try a google search for foods with potassium and see if there is anything on there you eat a lot of - apricots for instance. If you are using low salt then you could be getting your potassium from there. 

Did they suggest that you needed to lower levels or was it just oh - your potassium levels are higher than most type comment.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 7, 2011)

I've calmed down a bit now. She has taken another blood test and will contact me with the results as she said it could sometimes depend on the time of day the blood was taken, or if there was a delay in getting blood to the lab. She told me if your potassium levels were too high it can interfere with your heart rhythm. I have looked at the foods which contain high potassium and I don't overindulge in any. I don't and have never have used low sodium salt etc. the ironic thing is when I had my pancreatic tumour removed my potassium was too low and I was on tablets whilst in hospital, that was over 3 years ago though. I'm probably overrreacting, as the saying goes "too much knowledge can be a dangerous thing". I will try and keep off medical websites until I have my results back! Thanks for all the kind words though. Elaine x


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 7, 2011)

I had this not long ago and the next test was fine!  Weird - hope yours is fine too when retested.


----------



## cazscot (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Elaine, My first thought would be that the specimen has haemolysed ie the red blood cells have burst and as there is more potassium in red blood cells than in plasma the potassium would then spill out into the plasma causing the high levels measured.  We get this all the time in the lab and it is mostly caused by either incorrect puncture techniques or the sample has been left too long and not refigerated/transported properly.  

Try not to worry too much, hope the next sample will be okay, hyperkalemia is unusual so it very might well be a haemolysed sample.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 8, 2011)

I may be wrong, but my understanding is that hyperkalaemia occurs mainly (if not solely) in people with impaired kidney function, such as me.  People with healthy kidneys should(?) be able to cope with any excess, unless perhaps you've been going absolutely bananas with the bananas. 

I had HK during my hospital stay back in August, and had to drink some stuff which was basically chalk but some polymer-based formulation -- it had a pleasant orange flavour but a horrible gritty mouth feel.  Plus, due to not being completely water-soluble it had to be stirred constantly during drinking, to prevent it settling out.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 11, 2011)

I was at the drs today and my bloods came up that mine was high too  so weird isnt it... it couldnt of been the transportation thing tho cos its done there and then whilst im still in clinic, but I had read that if ur blood sugar has been unusually high or if you are even on nsaids it can raise it.... and for both of those I am guilty... had horrendous pains in my head for ages so been eating ibruprofen like tic tacs!  

Turns out i can lay off the pain killers as its neuralgia!! least my liver willbe pleased haha just anti epilepsy medicine now instead.... weird but supposedly works! lol


----------



## eggyg (Apr 14, 2011)

Panic over! Got the results of the re test and the levels were fine. Seems as if it was a lab problem. I am so relieved, one less thing to worry about. (Just need to sort out my cholestrol now!)


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2011)

eggyg said:


> Panic over! Got the results of the re test and the levels were fine. Seems as if it was a lab problem. I am so relieved, one less thing to worry about. (Just need to sort out my cholestrol now!)



pleased it was nothing to worry over x


----------



## margie (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad you got some good news.


----------

